# J.H. Merle D'Aubigne



## bill c. (Dec 22, 2006)

Has anybody read anything by this guy? Would his history of the Reformation be worth getting?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes, his writings are definitely worth getting.  

See also this thread.


----------



## bill c. (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks! I was thinking about getting his history of the Reformation from SGB. I've only ever read RC histories of the Ref as I was an RC.


----------



## bill c. (Dec 22, 2006)

What is the difference between his "History of the Reformation" and "History of the Reformation in the time of Calvin"?? Anyone know?


----------



## BertMulder (Dec 22, 2006)

History of the Reformation is History of the Reformation in the 16th century, in other words, more the time of Luther, thus predating the 2nd series.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Dec 22, 2006)

If and when I can afford it, I want to get this set of D'Aubigne: link.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 22, 2006)

polemic_turtle said:


> If and when I can afford it, I want to get this set of D'Aubigne: link.



That's just the previously mentioned two sets, sold as one... but it's Sprinkle, so it should be nicely bound...


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 22, 2006)

toddpedlar said:


> That's just the previously mentioned two sets, sold as one... but it's Sprinkle, so it should be nicely bound...



I always thought it was funny that Sprinkle is a Baptist publishing house


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 22, 2006)

toddpedlar said:


> I always thought it was funny that Sprinkle is a Baptist publishing house


----------



## polemic_turtle (Dec 22, 2006)

You know, that is ironic! However, it makes more sense than you might think, as that is the publisher's last name. Hmm.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 22, 2006)

polemic_turtle said:


> You know, that is ironic! However, it makes more sense than you might think, as that is the publisher's last name. Hmm.



Well, no, not really... the reason it's so funny is that the publisher, as a Baptist, would in all likelihood refuse to accept the baptism of one who was Sprinkled...


----------



## bookslover (Dec 23, 2006)

bill c. said:


> Has anybody read anything by this guy? Would his history of the Reformation be worth getting?



My problem with d'Aubigne is that every edition I have seen of his works has been printed in the World's Smallest Type. Not too good for my 54-year-old eyes!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 4, 2007)

J.H.M. D'Aubigne, _History of the Reformation of the Sixteenth Century_


----------

